# Thelin Gnomes?



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2011)

Any Gnome owners out there?  I checked for reviews but they were only for the Parlour model.  We are looking to put on a small (14x20 or smaller depending on variance approvals) addition to the Cottage eventually and since we don't have central heat and it would be kind of cut off from where the Lopi is, we'd need something to heat it.  I kind of forgot about Thelin when we were looking for a stove...but then again, previously the dealer that had them in our area sucked.  Now I found a new dealer and am thinking about just popping out there to see if they have one burning in their showroom.  I never found a pellet stove I liked the looks of (yeah, yeah I know...but that little fire in the big stove always looked off to me), but I think with the design of the Gnome it would look really good.  Of course we could go with the DV Gnome too...but with LP being what it is in $$ I think I'd rather stock up on pellets when they are on sale-and not have to deal with plumbing the stove either.

So...pics, thoughts, opinions would be appreciated.  I couldn't find much on their site-is there an OAK available?


----------



## stillersnut (Dec 20, 2011)

Been burning one for years. Replaced fan once. Easily heats 1000 sq. Foot cabin on med.  Does require more maitenance than most stoves. Mainly because it has no ash pan, daily vac.  Uses only 27 watts of power, has built in battery back up.  I have mine hooked up to a deep charge 75 amp battery. When I loose elec, it will run for several days on battery. I love the stove, great looks.  But I may buy a P38 for next year, I do get tired of the daily maitenance that the gnome requires.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2011)

Hm...I don't think the daily clean would bother me too much, I end up cleaning my hearth pad every day anyway (vacuum the wood bits and little ash fly aways) to keep the stones clean.

Any pics, especially burning?  Do you just set it to medium, or use a thermostat?  

holy moly, DH just called me to see if I'd want a Gnome in the dining room instead of the VF we bought.  Now I could really use some pics...and to find a good deal on a used one asap before he rethinks this, lol.  How hot do they get off the front?  My wood stove kicks it off the glass pretty good with a load of ecobricks, I'd need a little less throw on a stove in the DR...

*is still blinking in shock over offer to get Gnome after the fuss over the $$ for the Lopi*


----------



## stillersnut (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not a big problem to clean, however, I am busy doing farm chores in the eve. & would like to not worry about cleaning for a few days. The gnome is built well, jay Thelin recently sold the business & as a result customer service has suffered. I used to call & speak to Jay when I had a question. My stove is a 05 model & is basic, no thermo. no auto ignition. & only low, med, high.  I run on med to warm up for an hour, then usually swith to low for overnight. When temps really drop(single digits) I run on med. Hopper does only hold about 30 lbs, usually get almost 15 hrs of burn out of full hopper. I'll try to shoot some pics when I get home.  If you don't mind daily clean & small hopper capacity it really is a solid no frills stove, solidly built.


----------



## bigruckus (Dec 20, 2011)

stillersnut said:
			
		

> It's not a big problem to clean, however, I am busy doing farm chores in the eve. & would like to not worry about cleaning for a few days. The gnome is built well, jay Thelin recently sold the business & as a result customer service has suffered. I used to call & speak to Jay when I had a question. My stove is a 05 model & is basic, no thermo. no auto ignition. & only low, med, high.  I run on med to warm up for an hour, then usually swith to low for overnight. When temps really drop(single digits) I run on med. Hopper does only hold about 30 lbs, usually get almost 15 hrs of burn out of full hopper. I'll try to shoot some pics when I get home.  If you don't mind daily clean & small hopper capacity it really is a solid no frills stove, solidly built.





I have a Thelin parlour and have been having issues with the loads of lumpy ash and ash deposits only one one side of the stove...anyways I emailed Thelin yesterday and got a reply within 30 minutes...today I did the same and a reply came back within an hour...Jim Blocker took care of me...as far as service I think that is pretty good..he also fixed my issue...I had the damper flap in the OAK pipe open way too much...( my OAK is NOT set up)..I guess it was way to much air in the firebox and it was blowing my hot ash out of the firebox. Looks like I'm good to go now. I love the stove..looks great and it's well built..I do clean it at least once a week and hopefully will only have to clean out the ash every day or so since the damper has been adjusted.  As far as cleaning it out I vaccum the firebox out..then I use the clean cycle in the stove..then I clean the tee out and I'm good to go...takes about 10 minutes...I also polish the stove up every weekend..it a nice looking unit. I bought the cobalt Parlour for $1500.00..it was a deal I could not pass up..


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2011)

stillersnut said:
			
		

> It's not a big problem to clean, however, I am busy doing farm chores in the eve. & would like to not worry about cleaning for a few days. The gnome is built well, jay Thelin recently sold the business & as a result customer service has suffered. I used to call & speak to Jay when I had a question. My stove is a 05 model & is basic, no thermo. no auto ignition. & only low, med, high.  I run on med to warm up for an hour, then usually swith to low for overnight. When temps really drop(single digits) I run on med. Hopper does only hold about 30 lbs, usually get almost 15 hrs of burn out of full hopper. I'll try to shoot some pics when I get home.  If you don't mind daily clean & small hopper capacity it really is a solid no frills stove, solidly built.



Sweet, thanks!  

Well, I can just add cleaning that to my list of to do when I get home...along with bringing in wood for the stove, cleaning up after that stove, dishes, business stuff, blah blah blah.  What's one more thing, lol.

It will be in a room we won't use all the time, so it probably won't need daily cleaning, the Lopi will keep it warm enough when we're not in there, but we will need something for when we're working in there.

bigruckus, your post about your ash issue is what tipped me off to Thelin having pellet stoves.  I just remember the DV version from about 10 or so years ago when we were looking for a NG stove.  That's a smokin deal.  I hope I can find a similar one when we're ready to buy.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 22, 2011)

Well we did some measuring and won't be putting a Gnome in our dining room, not enough room ofr it to be a comfortable distance from the table.  Still want one for the addition though.  Just LOVE the style!


----------



## strandman (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all- after some crazy noises the fan went on my Gnome-BANG.  Anyone who has changed the assembly ? it's an older model. I'm guessing you have to up-end it....

thanks


----------



## bigruckus (Jan 9, 2012)

strandman said:
			
		

> Hi all- after some crazy noises the fan went on my Gnome-BANG.  Anyone who has changed the assembly ? it's an older model. I'm guessing you have to up-end it....
> 
> thanks



I have some info on the at..I'll see if I can find it...opps I have it..this might give you some info,,,

http://www.thelinco.com/documents/THELINCO.PDF


----------



## critter (Mar 2, 2013)

I am looking at a Gnome 2nd hand owner GUARANTEES me is a wood burning gnome, hands down, w/o a doubt not a pellet stove, and is not a parlour based on size. The clear glass on the door has a brace across the front so the window looks like two small pieces of glass instead of one piece. Is this an early Gnome? Website shows that the gnome is not a wood burner. Help!


----------



## stillersnut (Mar 2, 2013)

Thelin never made a wood burning Gnome, only the larger Parlor was & is available in a wood burning unit. And from what I hear, is a damn good one.  With the Gnomes small footprint it is hardly large enough to hold a log much bigger than a ruler.  Jay Thelin did get his start by making only wood stoves. I believe under the name of Thompson/Thelin or Thomas/Thelin, can't remember.  It is sad that he sold all of his company, though.  As I said before, customer service now sucks And replacement parts are $$$$ compared to before.  Just another example of a big business take over, looking for that all mighty buck!!


----------



## critter (Mar 2, 2013)

Hm, well the stove came out of a home in Tahoe. Home was purchased in 2001, the stove was being used as a wood burner then (new owner did not 'convert it') and has continued to be used as a wood burner up until a month or so, so just to clarify, this stove has been used as a wood burner for well over 20 years, and there is no indication that it has EVER been a pellet stove. As clear as day, you can see there are SIGNIFICANT differences between what I show you below, and what you see on their site. I genuinely feel this might very well be an early wood burner, but honestly, Im just hoping it is really so I can use it! On the off chance it is a pellet stove..and it has been a wood burner for 20 years...can I keep keep using it that way?..or will I burn my house down?..which t has not done theirs. The pulled it out of the house because the house is a rental and providing chopped wood was problematic for property managers and not all vacationers are down w/ building a fire for heat, so they put a gas stove in to replace it w/ thermostate. Here are some pics.
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove_zps7027f5b6.png
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove5_zpsafed0ea5.jpg
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove4_zps6022d183.jpg
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove3_zps5ac3377d.jpg
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove2_zpsc994826f.jpg


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 2, 2013)

That's def a wood burner. Not a pellet stove. You CAN'T BURN WOOD IN A PELLET STOVE. 

So no worries. Buy it and burn your heart out 



critter said:


> Hm, well the stove came out of a home in Tahoe. Home was purchased in 2001, the stove was being used as a wood burner then (new owner did not 'convert it') and has continued to be used as a wood burner up until a month or so, so just to clarify, this stove has been used as a wood burner for well over 20 years, and there is no indication that it has EVER been a pellet stove. As clear as day, you can see there are SIGNIFICANT differences between what I show you below, and what you see on their site. I genuinely feel this might very well be an early wood burner, but honestly, Im just hoping it is really so I can use it! On the off chance it is a pellet stove..and it has been a wood burner for 20 years...can I keep keep using it that way?..or will I burn my house down?..which t has not done theirs. The pulled it out of the house because the house is a rental and providing chopped wood was problematic for property managers and not all vacationers are down w/ building a fire for heat, so they put a gas stove in to replace it w/ thermostate. Here are some pics.
> http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove_zps7027f5b6.png
> http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove5_zpsafed0ea5.jpg
> http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac136/psbikeguy/stove4_zps6022d183.jpg
> ...


----------



## critter (Mar 2, 2013)

So this thing is uber rare?...or...prototype?...or at the end of its life span or they had defects and thats why non exist? Ok, well, we've established its a woodie. Now, if I had the choice of getting this older Gnome wood burner or the newer Gnome pellet burner, which would you get, and why, if you dont mind educating thew newbie. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 2, 2013)

Its not that its old? Member Ibcynya has Thelin Wood stove. PM him about it 

His is a T-4000? Maybe look it up? They didnt just make pellet stoves.


----------



## stillersnut (Mar 3, 2013)

That is indeed a wood burner, it is a very early T-4000 parlor style, which is still made today. It looks to be solid, and much heavier cast than today's models. Buy it, it's a beauty


----------



## mxitman (Feb 26, 2014)

I believe I have one of these older wood stove Gnome Thelin-Thompson stoves, the pictures don't work anymore but here are some pics of mine, was trying to put a value on it as we are moving and I wish to not have to move it.


----------

